# Ebay Kleinanzeigen Grafikkarten GTX Betrug Esses



## Leuchtenberger (5 März 2015)

Suche nach weiteren Betroffenen, welche im Februar 2015 über Ebaykleinanzeigen Grafikkarten gekauft und diese nie erhalten haben. Konto war bei der Sparkasse Essen

Mein Fall betraf die Anzeige 'GIGABYTE (...) GeForce GTX 960 OC 2048MB DDR5' (Anzeigennummer 289228232). Es wurden auch GTX 970 und andere Modelle angeboten.

Habe bisher nur Strafanzeige erstatten können.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch weitere Betroffene hier melden würden,
liebe Grüße Anna-Lena


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2015)

Leuchtenberger schrieb:


> Habe bisher nur Strafanzeige erstatten können.


Und was willst du mehr tun?

Die Behörden werden den begünstigten Kontoinhaber ermitteln und dann versuchen, den Fall aufzuklären. Dabei werden i. d. R. alle Kontoumsätze analysiert und so weitere Betroffene festgestellt oder die haben ihrerseits längst selbst Anzeige erstattet. Dein Job ist es nun nicht, nach weiteren Opfern zu suchen und nachzumelden, um dadurch deinen Behörden unnötig mehr Arbeit zu bereiten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Kontoinhaber nicht in deiner näheren Nähe wohnt, dürfte wohl recht hoch sein.

Man kann durchaus gelegentlich an der professionellen Arbeitsweise der Behörden zweifeln. Das ist aber längt kein Grund, denen auch noch die Arbeit zu erschweren, nur weil mans gut meint. Fälle, wie dieser, sind simpel. Insofern kann man erwarten, dass die Behörden wissen, was zu tun ist. Wenn aber die Zweifel überwiegen und man was tun will, dann sollt man mal darüber nachdenken, ob man nicht eben auch mal einen Anwalt mit der Sache betraut. Anwälte schieben gut an und der voreiligen Verfahrenseinstellung begegnet man dadurch auch. Allerdings trägt man auch das Kostenrisiko zuerst selbst - kann aufgehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2015)

Vor allem bekommt der Anwalt die Adresse hinter dem Konto raus und kann dann direkt den Besitzer kontaktieren.
Hat bei meiner Tochter mal geholfen, als sie bei einer "Facebookfreundin" was bestellte und die dann plötzlich verschwunden war. Keine Reaktion auf Mail und sonstige FB Anfragen.

Die Freundin war tatsächlich 15 jahre alt und hat den Hammer der Strafanzeige wegen Betrug nicht erwartet.

Plötzlich war sie wieder online und hatte tausend Entschuldigungen, warum sie plötzlich unerreichbar war.

Hinterher stellte sich raus, das sie die Ware mehrmals verkauft hatte. 
Dank der Anzeige meiner Tochter musste sie das nun selbst neu kaufen und meiner Tochter liefern. 
So hat sie Neuware zu Gebrauchtwert erhalten und die 15 jährige einen deftigen Denkzettel.

Geldwert für meine Tocher 30€, Anwaltskosten für mich ca. 120,-
Aber das war es mir Wert.


----------



## Leuchtenberger (5 März 2015)

Ich bitte hier absofort nur noch Betroffene um posting. Bitte keine allgemeinen Tipps, Mutmaßungen oder der Gleichen. 

Wer konnte bereits genaue Adressdaten zum Fall beschaffen?
Wer kennt weitere Fallspezifische Informationen? 

Stelle morgen Antrag auf Adhäsionsverfahren.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2015)

Meine liebe, WER hier postet entscheiden wir und NICHT DU.
Wenn dir das nicht passt, kann ich den Thread hier auch dichtmachen.

Ausserdem werden genaue Adressdaten SOFORT gelöscht, da diese hier nichts zu suchen haben, da wir diese nicht prüfen können.
Bei falschen Adressen, die nicht stimmen, könnten die Betroffenen uns sofort verklagen und das Geld haben wir nicht mal eben für dich übrig.

Du kannst natürlich eine Ladungsfähige Anschrift und eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung an [email protected] senden, in der du dich bereiterklärst, das deine Daten sofort weitergeleitet werden dürfen und du für Schadensersatzforderungen und sonstige Kosten voll aufkommen wirst.

Dann könnten wir gaaanz eventuell überlegen, das mal Ausnahmsweise zuzulassen.

Aber rechne nicht damit. Denn sowas wie ein Denunziantenforum sind wir nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2015)

Unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln/ findest du auch:

*Persönliche Daten*

Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.

Mit der Anmeldung hast du dich auch zur Einhaltung der Nutzungsregeln verpflichtet.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2015)

Leuchtenberger schrieb:


> Stelle morgen Antrag auf Adhäsionsverfahren.


Gut so, auch wenn es erfolgversprechender wäre, einen Anwalt damit zu beauftragen. Übrigens, dieses Verfahren klingt gut, ist aber nichts besonderes. Du hättest es auch dadurch auslösen können, indem du bei deiner Strafanzeige mit einem Satz gleich mit beantragt hättest, dass dem Beschuldigten mit Abschluss des Verfahrens die Rückzahlung des überwiesenen Betrages auferlegt wird. Nur, kann er das? Wenn überhaupt ein Verantwortlicher zu ermitteln ist, dann löst das Adhäsionsverfahren nicht zugleich auch einen rechtsgültigen "Titel" aus. Dazu brauchste dann wieder einen Anwalt.

Wie viel hast du überwiesen?


----------



## Leuchtenberger (6 März 2015)

Wozu sollte ich vor dem Ergebnis der Strafrechtlichen Verhandlung einen Anwalt beauftragen und damit ein weiter erhöhtes Risiko eingehen noch mehr Geld zu verlieren? Das kann im Falle einer Ablehnung des Adhäsionsantrages und Strafrechtlicher Verurteilung des Beschuldigten immernoch erfolgen und ist dann doch sehrviel erfolgsversprechender. Diesem Vorgehen bedienen sich auch etwa Krankenkassen nach Körperverletzungen.


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2015)

Natürlich wissen die erfahrenen User hier, dass es zumeist keinen wirtschaftlichen Sinn macht, mit einem teuer beauftragten Anwalt dem verlorenen Geld nachzurennen. Deshalb wahrscheinl. ja auch die Frage:





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Wie viel hast du überwiesen?





Leuchtenberger schrieb:


> .... ist dann doch sehr viel erfolgsversprechender. Diesem Vorgehen bedienen sich auch etwa Krankenkassen nach Körperverletzungen.


Bei solchen Institutionen gehts ja auch nicht aus der eigenen Kasse des Sachbearbeiters und außerdem wird da ein Anwalt auf ganz anderer Basis beauftragt oder die Forderung gar verkauft. Außerdem, in deinem Beispiel ist der Beschuldigte bekannt, in deiner Realtyshow muss zum einen der Halunke erst noch ermittelt und außerdem dessen schuldhaftes Verhalten nachgewiesen werden. Eine Verhandlung gibt es erfahrungsgemäß nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen.


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2015)

> Eine Verhandlung gibt es erfahrungsgemäß nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen.



Und damit laufen deine Aktionen ins leere. Ein Anwalt kann dagegensteuern.
Hier ist eben die Frage, gehts dir ums Geld oder gehts dir darum, dem "Betrüger" vorm Koffer zu scheisxxxxx, damit der kalt gestellt wird.
Das kann mehr kosten, als der Warenwert es rechtfertigt.

Das wollte ich mit meinem Beispiel  darstellen, das ich für meine Tochter durchgezogen habe.


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2015)

> Ich bitte hier absofort nur noch Betroffene um posting. Bitte keine allgemeinen Tipps, Mutmaßungen oder der Gleichen.



Und wie du siehst, es kommt was zu dem Thema von nicht betroffenen, das auch zum nachdenken anregen kann.
Was aber VIEL WICHTIGER ist, je mehr hier antworten, um so öfter beschäftigt sich google mit dem Thema und um so eher wird das ganz oben bei einer Suchanfrage platziert, als wenn du alleine deine Anfrage hier stellst und keiner weiter seinen Senf dazu beiträgt. Dann ist es für Google uninteressant. Aber so finden andere es eher, wenn sie googeln...


----------



## Admin-Carbon (7 Mai 2020)

Bentigger, ganz ehrlich sowie du mit den Typen schreibst, denkt man das du der Betrüger bist und nicht möchtest das der arme Junge sein Geld zurück kriegt, wieso willst du seinen thread löschen ? Hast du dafür Gründe als normales Teammitglied solltest du besser ganz ruhig sein



*BenTiggers Modedit:*
Lieber Admin-Carbon, kennst du den Spruch eine Komikers?
_Zitat: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man lieber die Klappe halten."_

Das passt irgendwie auch zu deinem Beitrag hier.

z.B. 





> sowie du mit den Typen schreibst,


1.  Wenn du mal genau gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, das der Typ ein Mädel war.
2.  Mein Beitrag ist Uralt... (du betreibst quasi Leichenschändung  )
3.  Ich zitierte die Nutzungsbedingungen, und *DORT* steht, dass Beiträge gelöscht werden, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
4.  Bin ich kein normales Teammitglied, wie du vielleicht daran siehst, dass ich DIREKT in deinem Beitrag einen Kommentar schreibe.
5.  Bin ich vom Betreiber beauftragt worden, mit dafür zu Sorgen, dass die Nutzungsbedingungen eingehalten werden.

Warum sorgen wir dafür?
Damit nicht durch unsinnige Beiträge, Spam usw. das Thema verfehlt wird und es so lesbarer bleibt.
Aber noch wichtiger, dass keine Beiträge hier stehen, die dann Gerichte beschäftigen und wir dann das Forum schließen müssen.
Das haben schon in den letzten 20 Jahren viele versucht, aber keinem ist es gelungen.
Auch nicht den berüchtigten Anwälten, die Abzocker vertreten haben die sich durch unsere Berichte und Tips in der Abzocke gestört fühlten.

*Hinweis:* dies ist mein einziger freundlicher Kommentar zu diesem Thema.
Weitere derartige Beiträge deinerseits werde ich unkommentiert einfach löschen.
Warum? Na weil ich es kann und darf!

Gruß Ben*  Moderator *(seit mehr als 15 Jahren...)**


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2020)

Hast du dir mal das Datum  des Thread angesehen? 5. März 20*15*
So ganz taufrisch ist das nicht....
btw. Der User Leuchtenberger hat sich seit dem 1.April 2015 nicht mehr hier blicken lassen


----------

